# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  17.5.05 what happened

## stacyefc

i missed yesterdays episode. could someone tell me what happened please?

----------


## daisy38

Yeaterday was the 16th! Sorry just had to point that out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stacyefc

oh yeah stupid me. sorry the 16th then does anyone know what happened?

----------


## billbabe04

Yeah yesterday in neighbours, Boyd took more steroids and got violent with Gino when he said he was a good looking boy after the gym's photo shoot. Lyn cut a womans hair, and the woman was asking her about her life coaching and whether she ever gets close to her clients, Lyn said yes sometimes, and the woman slapped her as she was Andy's wife. Summer pretended that Max said yes to her getting a belly button ring, Steph saw through this and refused, and Janelle continued her spitefulness towards Dylan, Stingray told her to not be like his dad and except that Dylan is improving, and Stingray decided to stay living with Susan whilst Dylan moved in with his mum at Lyn's so they could get to know each other better.

Hope that helps

----------

